# محتاجه مساعدتكم ضرورى جدااااا فكر معايا



## entamalak (22 أكتوبر 2007)

بعمل بحث عن تصميم نظام جديد وسهل لصناعة الالبان منزليا وبامان من غير تلوث اللى عنده اى معلومات *****ى


××××××××××××××××××
يمنع تداول العناوين في المشاركات، يتم الرد في الموضوع لتعم الفائدة.


----------



## zayed all najjar (23 أكتوبر 2007)

إنتاج وتصنيع الألبان في الوطن العربي

سوف نعرض محتويات كتاب من تأليف 
دكتور/ مجدى محمد إسماعيل
مهندس زراعي/ محمود سلامة الهايشة

والكتاب مازال تحت الطبع .. أرجو أن ينال أعجاب القراء في الوطن العربي .. أستغرق تأليف الكتاب عام ونصف تقريبا. يقع الكتاب في ( 1100 ) صفحة من القطع المتوسط.

المقدمة
الفصل الأول 
الزراعة والغذاء في الوطن العربي
1-1- خصائص الإنتاج الزراعي في الوطن العربي
1-1-1- العوامل المؤثرة علي الإنتاج الزراعي في الوطن العربي
1-1-1-1- التغيرات في الظروف الطبيعية 
1-1-1-2- مستوى استخدام التقنيات الحديثة في القطاع الزراعي 
1-1-1- 3- السياسات الاقتصادية 
1-1- 1- 4- الاستثمار في مجال تحسين البنيات الأساسية 
1-1-1- 5- الاستثمار في بناء قدرات وإمكانات العناصر البشرية 
1-1-1 - 6- مستوى المشاركة الشعبية من خلال الجمعيات والتنظيمات الأهلية والتعاونيات
1-1-1- 7- التحديات الإقليمية والدولية
1-2- أسباب تدني الإنتاج الزراعي في الوطن العربي 
1-3- التنمية الزراعية في الوطن العربي
1-3-1- قياس أوضاع التنمية الزراعية في الوطن العربي 
1-3-2- مقومات التنمية الزراعية في الوطن العربي 
1-3-3- متطلبات التنمية الزراعية في الوطن العربي 
1-4- إنتاج سلع الغذاء الرئيسية في الوطن العربي
1-4-1- مجموعات غذائية منخفضة الإنتاج 
1-4-2- مجموعات غذائية متوسطة الإنتاج
1-4-3- مجموعات غذائية مرتفعة الإنتاج
1-5- إمكانية الحصول على الغذاء ومستويات الاستهلاك في الوطن العربي
1-6- التوجهات والجهود القطرية والقومية لتحسين أوضاع الأمن الغذائي في الوطن العربي
1-6-1- جهود المنظمة العربية للتنمية الزراعية
1-6-1-1- المشروعات التنموية القومية
1-6-1-2- المشروعات القطرية
1-6-1-3- أنشطة الأستشارات العلمية و المعونات الطارئة و الزيارات الأطلاعية العلمية
1-6-2- الصندوق العربي للإنماء الاقتصادي والاجتماعي
1-6-3- الصندوق الكويتي للتنمية الاقتصادية العربية
1-6-4- المؤسسة العربية لضمان الاستثمار
1-6-4-1- ترويج الفرص الاستثمارية
1-6-4-2- عقود ضمان ائتمان صادرات
1-6-4-3- الندوات والمؤتمرات 
1-6-5- المنظمة العربية للتنمية الصناعية والتعدين
1-6-6- الشركة العربية لتنمية الثروة الحيوانية
1-6-7- الهيئة العربية للاستثمار والإنماء الزراعي
مراجع الفصل الأول
هوامش الفصل الأول

الفصل الثاني
إنتاج الألبان في الوطن العربي
2-1- التركيب الكيماوى للبن 
2-1-1- الماء
2-1-2- الدهن 
2-1-3- البروتين 
2-1-4- الكربوهيدرات 
2-1-5- الأملاح المعدنية 
2-1-6- الفيتامينات 
2-1-7- الأنزيمات
2-2- أهمية قطاع الألبان في الوطن العربي
2-3- الثروة الحيوانية في الوطن العربي
2-4- النظم والأساليب الإنتاجية للألبان المتبعة في الوطن العربي
2-4-1- النظام التقليدي
2-4-2- النظام المتخصص
2-5- إنتاج الألبان في الوطن العربي
2-6- محددات ومشاكل تنمية قطاع إنتاج الألبان في الوطن العربي
أولاً: مشاكل ومحددات إنتاج الألبان بالوطن العربي
2-6-1- المحددات البيئية والطبيعية
2-6-2- الأنواع الحيوانية وصفاتها الإنتاجية
2-6-2-1- الأبقار
2-6-2-2- الجاموس
2-6-2-3- الأغنام
2-6-2-4- الماعز
2-6-2-5- الإبل
2-6-3- الأعلاف الحيوانية
2-6-4- الرعاية الصحية البيطرية 
2-6-4-1- أهم مشاكل الرعاية البيطرية في الوطن العربي
2-6-4-2- الأمراض التي تنتشر عن طريق الحيوانات الحلابة 
2-6-4-2-1- الحمى القلاعية 
2-6-4-2-2- التهاب الضرع
2-6-4-2-3- مرض البروسيلا
2-6-4-2-4- مرض الدرن البقري (السل الآدمي)
2-6-5- الأسلوب الإنتاجي والتخصص
2-6-6- المخاطر والتأمين 
2-6-7- التسجيل في ماشية اللبن
2-6-8- مستلزمات الإنتاج
2-7- مشاكل ومحددات إنتاج الألبان في بعض الدول العربية
مراجع الفصل الثاني
ملاحق الفصل الثاني
الفصل الثالث
تسويق الألبان ومنتجاتها بالوطن العربي
3-1- مسارات و قنوات تسويق الألبان ومنتجاتها بالوطن العربي
3-2- خواص اللبن التي تؤثر علي عملية تسويقة 
3-2-1- طعم ورائحة اللبن
3-2-1-1- الطعم الطبيعي للبن 
3-2-1-2- تأثير مواد العلف على طعم اللبن
3-2-1-3- النكهات التي يكتسبها اللبن أثناء التداول والحفظ
3-2-1-4- تأثير الظروف غير الطبيعية للحيوان علي طعم ورائحة اللبن 
3-2-1-5- النكهات الناتجة عن الأكسدة
3-2-2- التركيب الكيماوي للبن
3-2-3- البكتريا وعلاقتها بتسويق الألبان
3-2-3-1- أنواع البكتريا المقاومة للبسترة 
3-2-3-2- مصادر تلوث اللبن بالبكتريا أثناء التسويق 
3-2-4- الأمراض التى تنتقل للإنسان عن طريق اللبن
3-2-5- غش اللبن
3-3- الوظائف والخدمات التسويقية والبني التحتية ومدى توفرها بالوطن لعربي 
3-4- المنظمات والهيئات التسويقية
3-4-1- المنظمات العامة
3-4-2- المنظمات التعاونية
3-4-3- المنظمات الاستثمارية الحديثة
3-4-4- المنظمات التقليدية
3-5- الأسعار والهوامش التسويقية للألبان ومنتجاتها 
3-5-1- تكاليف شراء اللبن الخام 
3-5-2- تكاليف النقل ( تجميع اللبن )
3-5-3- تكاليف عملية التصنيع
3-5-4- تكاليف التسويق و التوزيع
3-6- نظام بحث معلومات السوق
3-7- محددات و مشاكل مجال تسويق الألبان و منتجاتها فى الوطن العربي
3-7-1- قصور أداء المنظمات والهيئات التسويقية
3-7-2- ضعف وغياب برامج تنمية أجهزة التسويق في برامج تنمية قطاع الألبان
3-7-3- مشاكل تجارة التجزئة
مراجع الفصل الثالث

الفصل الرابع
تصنيع الألبان ومنتجاتها بالوطن العربي

4-1- المواد الخام المستخدمة في صناعة بعض المنتجات اللبنية
4-1-1- اللبن
4-1-2- البادئ
4-1-2-1- العوامل التي تؤثر علي نشاط البادئات
4-1-2-2- العوامل المثبطة لنمو البادئات
4-1-3- المنفحة الحيوانية
4-1-3-1- إعداد المنافح 
4-1-3-2- تقدير القوة التجبينية لمستخلص المنفحة
4-1-3-3- ميكروفلورا المنفحة
4-1-3-4- صفات المنفحة التجارية الجيدة
4-1-3-5- المواد المجبنة للبن غير المنفحة الحيوانية
4-1-4- ملح الطعام
4-1-5- أملاح توازن الكالسيوم
4-1-6- المواد المثبطة للميكروبات والتغيرات غير المرغوبة
4-1-7- المواد الحامضية
4-1-8- المواد الملونة والقاصرة للون
4-1-9 المواد المكسبة للطعم
4-1-10- المواد المثبتة والمستحلبة
4-1-11- العبوات المستخدمة لمنتجات الألبان
4-2- صناعة الألبان المعاملة حراريا في الوطن العربي
4-2-1- اللبن المغلي
4-2-1-1- الطريقة الصحيحة لغلي اللبن
4-2-1-2- تأثير الغلي علي صفات اللبن
4-2-2- اللبن المبستر
4-2-2-1- طرق البسترة
4-2-2-2- مميزات وعيوب طريقة البسترة السريعة للبن
4-2-3- اللبن المعقم واللبن طويل الأجل (UHT)
4-2-3-1- التغيرات الميكروبية الناتجة عن تسخين اللبن لدرجة حرارة 100-150°م
4-2-3-2- التغيرات الكيماوية والحيوية الناتجة عن تسخين اللبن لدرجة حرارة 100-150°م
4-2-3-2-1- التغيرات في اللون
4-2-3-2-2- التغير في تركيب ميسلات الكازين 
4-2-3-2-3- دنترة بروتينات الشرش وتأثيرها
4-2-2-2-4- تثبيط الإنزيمات
4-2-2-2-5- هدم الفيتامينات
4-2-2-2-6- التأثير علي الأملاح المعدنية
4-3- صناعة الجبن بالوطن العربي
4-3-1- الأساس النظري لصناعة الجبن 
4-3-1-1- ميكانيكية عمل المنفحة 
4-3-1-2- العوامل التي تؤثر علي نشاط المنفحة 
4-3-1-3- دور المنفحة فى تسوية الجبن
4-3-5- الخطوات الرئيسية لصناعة الجبن
4-3-5-1- استلام اللبن
4-3-5-2- بسترة اللبن
4-3-5-3- إضافة البادئ
4-3-5-4- تعديل تركيب اللبن 
4-3-5-5- تسوية اللبن 
4-3-5-6- إضافة كلوريد الكالسيوم وبعض المواد الحافظة
4-3-5-7- تجبن اللبن 
4-3-5-8- تكسير وتقطيع الخثرة 
4-3-5-9- تقليب الخثرة 
4-3-5-10- سمط الخثرة (طبخ الخثرة)
4-3-5-11- تصفية الشرش 
4-3-5-12- غسل الخثرة 
4-3-5-13- تعبئة الخثرة في القوالب
4-3-5-14- كبس الخثرة
4-3-5-15- وزن الجبن 
4-3-5-16- تمليح الخثرة والجبن 
4-3-5-17- خطوات خاصة 
4-3-5-18- تسوية الجبن 
4-3-3- صناعة الجبن الدمياطي 
4-3-3-1- كيفية صناعة الجبن الدمياطي من لبن معامل حراريا 
4-3-3-1-1- أستلام اللبن 
4-3-3-1-2- ترشيح اللبن
4-3-3-1-3- المعاملة الحرارية
4-3-3-1-4- إضافة البادئ
4-3-3-1-5- إضافة كلوريد الكالسيوم 
4-3-3-1-6- التمليح
4-3-3-1-7- تجبن اللبن
4-3-3-1-8- تعبئة الخثرة
4-3-3-1-9- ترشيح الخثرة
4-3-3-1-10- تعبئة الجبن
4-3-3-1-11- التصافى
4-3-3-2- تصنيع الجبن الدمياطى فى المنازل
4-3-3-3- بعض العيوب التى تظهر على الجبن الدمياطى
4-3-4- صناعة الجبن القريش و المش
4-3-4-1- صناعة الجبن القريش فى الريف 
4-3-4-2- صناعه الجبن القريش فى معامل ومصانع الألبان 
4-3-4-3- صناعة الجبن القريش باستخدام المنفحة 
4-3-4-4- صناعة المش 
4-3-4-4-1- صناعة المش فى الريف 
4-3-4-4-2- صناعة المش فى معامل ومصانع الألبان 
4-3-5- صناعة الجبن باستخدام الترشيح الفائق 
4-3-5-1- صناعة الجبن الدمياطي باستخدام الترشيح الفائق 
4-3-5-2- صناعة الجبن الفيتا باستخدام الترشيح الفائق 
4-3-5-3- صناعة الجبن القريش باستخدام الترشيح الفائق
4-3-6- صناعة الجبن الراس
4-3-7- صناعة جبن البيتزا و الموزاريلا
4-3-7-1- صناعة جبن الموزاريلا منخفض الرطوبة
4-3-7-2- صناعة جبن الموزاريلا مرتفع الرطوبة
4-3-7-3- صناعة جبن الموزاريلا الطازجة الإيطالية
4-3-7-4- صناعة جبن الموزاريلا بالتحميض المباشر
4-3-7-5- صناعة جبن الموزاريلا بالترشيح الفائق
4-3-7-5- العيوب التى تظهر بجبن الموزاريلا
4-3-8- صناعة الجبن الحلوم 
4-3-9- صناعة بعض أنواع الجبن السورية 
4-3-9-1- صناعة الجبن المسنرة
4-3-9-2- الجبن المضفرة
4-3-9-3- جبن الشنكليش
4-3-10- صناعة الجبن النابلسية
4-3-10-1- خصائص الجبن النابلسية
4-3-10-2- صناعة الجبن النابلسية
4-3-10-3- حفظ الجبن النابلسية بالطريقة التقليدية 
4-3-11- صناعة جبن تعز فى اليمن
4-3-12- صناعة الجبن المطبوخة
4-4- صناعة الزبد والسمن بالوطن العربي
4-4-1- صناعة القشدة
4-4-1-1- الفصل الطبيعى بالجاذبية الأرضية
4-4-1-3- صناعة قشدة المائدة
4-4-1-4- صناعة القشدة المخفوقة
4-4-1-5- القشدة المتخمرة
4-4-1-6- القشدة المسخنة أو المصمتة أو قشدة النار أو قشدة الأطباق أو القشدة البلدية
4-3-1-7- القشدة الصناعية 
4-4-1-8- إنتاج القشدة من الشرش
4-4-1-9- خواص القشدة الطبيعية
4-4-1-10- طرق حفظ القشدة 
4-4-2- صناعة الزبد
4-4-2-1- صناعة الزبد من القشدة
4-4-2-1-1- فرز اللبن و إنتاج القشدة
4-4-2-1-2- معادلة حموضة القشدة
4-4-2-1-3- بسترة القشدة
4-4-2-1-4- تسوية القشدة
4-4-2-1-5- خض القشدة و إنتاج الزبد
4-4-2-1-6- غسيل الزبد
4-4-2-1-7- عصر الزبد
4-4-2-2- مقارنة بين صناعة الزبد من اللبن أو من القشدة
4-4-2-3- عيوب الزبد المصنع بالطريق البلدية
4-4-2-4- أنواع الزبد 
4-4-3- صناعة السمن (المسلى)
4-4-3-1- صناعة السمن من الزبد
4-4-3-2- صناعة السمن من القشدة
4-5- صناعة الألبان المتخمرة بالوطن العربي
4-5-1- أنواع التخمرات المستخدمة فى إنتاج الألبان المتخمرة
4-5-1-1- تخمرات حمض اللاكتيك
4-5-2- صناعة الزبادى
4-5-2-1- الأساس النظرى لصناعة الزبادى
4-5-2-2- صناعة الزبادى منزلياً
4-5-2-3- صناعة الزبادى فى معامل الألبان
4-5-2-4- الخامات المستخدمة فى صناعة الزبادى بمعامل الألبان
4-5-2-5- خطوات صناعة الزبادى بمعامل الألبان
4-5-2-6- الحكم على جودة الزبادى 
4-5-2-7- العيوب الشائعة فى الزبادى
4-5-2-8- الفوائد الاقتصادية لصناعة الزبادى
4-5-2-9- طرق المراقبة المالية و الإدارية بمعمل إنتاج الزبادى
4-5-3- صناعة اللبنة
4-5-4- صناعة اللبن الرايب
4-5-4-1- تصنيع اللبن الرايب بالطريقة التقليدية 
4-5-4-2- الفرق بين اللبن الرايب و الزبادى
4-5-5- صناعة الكشك
4-6- صناعة المثلجات القشدية ( الآيس كريم ) فى الوطن العربى
4-6-1- أعداد خلطة المثلجات القشدية
4-6-2- المواد الخام المستخدمة فى صناعة المثلجات القشدية
4-6-3- خطوات صناعة المثلجات القشدية
4-6-3-1- وزن مكونات المخلوط
4-6-3-2- التجنيس و البسترة
4-6-3-3- التعتيق
4-6-3-4- التجميد المستمر
4-6-3-5- التعبئة و التشكيل
4-6-3-6- التجميد النهائى (التصليب) و التخزين البارد
4-6-3-7- التغليف و التعبئة الكرتونية
4-7- صناعة الألبان المكثفة و المجففة فى الوطن العربى
4-7-1- صناعة الألبان المكثفة
4-7-2- صناعة الألبان المجففة
4-8- منتجات لبن الأغنام
4-8-1- جبن لبن الأغنام
4-8-1-1- صناعة الجبن الأبيض الطازج من لبن الأغنام 
4-8-1-2- صناعة الجبن الجاف و النصف جاف من لبن أغنام
4-8-1-3- صناعة جبن الشرش من لبن أغنام
4-8-2- صناعة اللبنة من لبن الأغنام
4-9- منتجات لبن الماعز
4-9-1- لبن الماعز المجفف
4-9-2- صناعة الآيس كريم من لبن ماعز
4-9-3- استخدام لبن الماعز فى صناعة أغذية الأطفال
4-9-4- صناعة الزبادى من لبن ماعز
4-9-5- قشدة لبن الماعز
4-9-6- تصنيع الجبن من لبن الماعز
4-10- منتجات لبن الإبل
4-10-1- صناعة الجبن من لبن الإبل
4- 10-2- صناعة العصائر و المشروبات من شرش لبن الإبل
4-10-3- صناعة الزبد من لبن الإبل
4-10-4- صناعة الزبادى من لبن الإبل
4-11- طاقات التصنيع المتاحة لمنتجات الألبان بالوطن العربي
4-12- معدلات التشغيل للطاقات التصنيعية المتاحة
4-13- مواصفات ومقاييس المنتجات اللبنية
4-14- محددات ومشاكل تصنيع الألبان بالوطن العربي
4-14-1- استخدام مواد خام ومعدات رديئة في التصنيع
4-14-2- ضعف الاهتمام بمواصفات الألبان ومنتجاتها 
4-14-3- مشاكل التعبئة
4-14-4- تركز الصناعة
4-14-5- انخفاض كمية الألبان المنتجة
4-14-6- ارتفاع أسعار آلات تصنيع الألبان
مراجع الفصل الرابع
ملاحق الفصل الرابع

الفصل الخامس
استهلاك الألبان ومنتجاتها في الوطن العربي
5-1- القيمة الغذائية للألبان ومنتجاتها:
5-1-1- الطاقة:
5-1-2- الدهن:
5-1-3- البروتين:
5-1-4- السكر:
5-1-5- الأملاح المعدنية:
5-1-6- الفيتامينات:
5-2- القيمة الصحية للألبان ومنتجاتها:
5-2-1- الألبان:
5-2-2- الجبن:
5-2-3- الألبان المتخمرة:
5-2-3-1- الأهمية الغذائية والصحية للألبان المتخمرة: 
5-2-3-2- الأهمية الصحية والغذائية للبن الرايب:
5-3- استهلاك الألبان ومنتجاتها في الوطن العربي:
5-4- العوامل المؤثرة علي استهلاك الألبان ومنتجاتها في الوطن العربي:
5-5- أنماط الاستهلاك من المصادر البروتينية و الدهنية في الوطن العربي:
5-6- معدلات الاكتفاء الذاتي من الألبان: 
5-7- التجارة الخارجية للألبان ومنتجاتها:
5-7-1- تطور كميات وقيم واردات الألبان منتجاتها بالوطن العربي:
5-7-2- تطور كميات وقيم صادرات الألبان ومنتجاتها بالوطن العربي:
5-7-3- الهيئات والمؤسسات العاملة في مجال الاستيراد من القطاعين العام والخاص:
5-8- مشاكل ومحددات استهلاك الألبان ومنتجاتها في الوطن العربي:
5-8-1- تأثير دخل الفرد علي استهلاك الألبان ومنتجاتها:
5-8-2- عدم استقرار الأسعار:
5-8-3- قصور مراقبة الشروط الصحية:
5-8-4- محدودية تنوع المنتجات وتغيرات العرض:
5-8-5- المعلومات الخاطئة عن الألبان ومنتجاتها:
5-8-6- محددات نظم الرقابة الغذائية لحماية المستهلك في الوطن العربي: 
5-8-6-1- محددات مؤسسية وتشريعية: 
5-8-6-2- محددات فنية متعلقة بالفحوصات والتحاليل المخبرية:
5-8-6-3- محددات إدارية في مجال قطاع التفتيش على الأغذية:
5-8-7- محددات التجارة الخارجية والبينية للألبان ومنتجاتها:
5-9-1- ضعف الاستثمارات في قطاع الألبان:
5-9-2- المحددات التنظيمية:
5-9-2-1- عدم شمولية سياسات وبرامج التنمية:
5-9-2-2- تضارب مؤثرات السياسات الاقتصادية:
5-9-2-3- تأثير اتفاقية الجات علي صناعة الألبان: 
5-9-3- المحددات المؤسسية:
5-9-3-1- الأجهزة البحثية
5-9-3-2- أجهزة الإرشاد الزراعي:
5-9-3-3- أجهزة الأعلام:
مراجع الفصل الخامس

الفصل السادس
تنمية وتطوير قطاع الألبان ومنتجاتها في الوطن العربي
6-1- الميزات النسبية لإنتاج الألبان في الوطن العربي
6-2- إمكانيات الاكتفاء الذاتي
6-3- استراتيجية تنمية إنتاج الألبان
6-4- السياسات المؤثرة علي إنتاج وتسويق وتصنيع واستهلاك الألبان ومنتجاتها في الوطن العربي
6-4-1- السياسات المؤثرة علي الإنتاج
6-4-1-1- سياسات التنمية الحيوانية وتحسين إنتاجيتها
6-4-1-2- السياسات العلفية
6-4-1-3- السياسات الإقراضية
6-4-1-4- السياسات الإرشادية
6-4-1-5- سياسات التأمين الحيواني
6-4-2- مقترحات تطوير مجال إنتاج الألبان ومنتجاتها في الوطن العربي
6-4-2-1- مقترحات تطوير قطاع الحيوانات المنتجة للألبان
6-4-2-2- مقترحات تطوير قطاع الأعلاف 
6-4-2-3- مقترحات تطوير قطاع الرعاية البيطرية 
6-4-2-4- مقترحات عامة لتطوير قطاع إنتاج الألبان 
6-4-3- السياسات المؤثرة علي التسويق والتصنيع
6-4-3-1- مقترحات تطوير مجال تسويق وتصنيع الألبان ومنتجاتها
6-4-4- السياسات المؤثرة علي الاستهلاك
6-4-4-1- الحقوق الأساسية للمستهلك على المستوى العربي
6-4-4-2- نظم سلامة الغذاء وحماية المستهلك
6-4-4-3- أهمية الرقابة علي سلامة وجودة الأغذية لحماية المستهلك
6-4-4-4- دور الرقابة في تقليل خسائر الأغذية
6-4-4-5- النقاط الحرجة لمراقبة سلامة الغذاء
6-4-4-6- مقترحات تطوير مجال استهلاك الألبان ومنتجاتها
6-4-4-7- مقترحات تطوير أنظمة الرقابة علي الأغذية لحماية المستهلك في الوطن العربي
6-4-4-7-1- محور الرقابة الوقائية
6-4-4-7-2- محور الرقابة العلاجية
6-4-4-7-3- التنسيق بين أجهزة الرقابة علي الأغذية
6-4-5- سياسات تشجيع الاستثمار في الوطن العربي
6-4-6- سياسات تنمية قطاع إنتاج وتصنيع الألبان في ظل الاتفاقيات الدولية
6-4-7- مقترحات تطوير التجارة الخارجية
6-4-8- البرامج والمشروعات المقترحة لتطوير التنسيق والتعاون بين الدول العربية في مجالات إنتاج وتجارة وتصنيع الألبان
6-4-9- مقترحات تطوير وتأهيل الكوادر البشرية
6-4-10- مقترحات تطوير البحث العلمي
6-4-11- المشروعات الاستثمارية والتنموية المقترحة لتطوير قطاع الألبان
مراجع الفصل السادس
ملاحق الفصل السادس

جداول الفصل الأول

الجدول رقم (1-1): الموارد الأرضية في الوطن العربي واستخداماتها خلال الفترة 1990 – 1996م (المساحة/ ألف هكتار)
الجدول رقم (1-2): استخدام الأراضي في الدول العربية عام 1995 المساحة/ (ألف هكتار)
الجدول رقم (1-3): إجمالي عدد السكان والسكان الريفيين في الوطن العربي خلال عام 1995 (ألف نسمة)
الجدول رقم (1-4): تأثير برامج الصندوق والبنك الدوليين على الفلاحون وملاك الأراضي 
الجدول رقم (1-5): تطور نسب الاكتفاء الذاتي للسلع الزراعية الغذائية الرئيسية بالمملكة للفترات 80/82 ، 87/89 ، 96/98 ، عام 2000م
الجدول رقم (1-6): إنتاج السكر الخام في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 2000 –2002 (الإنتاج : ألف طن)
الجدول رقم (1-7): إنتاج الزيوت النباتية في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 2000 – 2002 (الإنتاج : ألف طن)
الجدول رقم (1-8): إنتاج اللحوم الحمراء في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 2000 – 2002 (الإنتاج : ألف طن)
الجدول رقم (1-9): إنتاج البقوليات في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 2000-2002 (الإنتاج : ألف طن)
الجدول رقم (1-10): إنتاج الدرنات في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 2000-2002 (الإنتاج: ألف طن)
الجدول رقم (1-11): إنتاج الخضر في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 2000 –2002 (الإنتاج: ألف طن)
الجدول رقم (1-12): إنتاج الفاكهة في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 2000 –2002 (الإنتاج: ألف طن)
الجدول رقم (1-13): إنتاج الأسماك في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 2000 –2002 (الإنتاج: ألف طن) 
الجدول رقم (1-14): مشروعات المنظمة العربية للتنمية الزراعية خلال عام 2002
الجدول رقم (1-15): مشروعات المنظمة القطرية خلال عام 2002.

جداول الفصل الثانى

الجدول رقم (2-1): المركبات الذائبة في دهن اللبن (مستحضر الدهن)
الجدول (2-2): التركيب الكيماوي للبن الإنسان وبعض أنواع الحيوانات الأخرى
الجدول رقم (2-3): أعداد الثروة الحيوانية المنتجة في الوطن العربي والعالم عامي 2001، 2002م (العدد: ألف رأس)
الجدول رقم (2-4): تطور أعداد الأبقار في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2003م (العدد: ألف رأس)
الجدول رقم (2-5) : تطور أعداد الجاموس في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2003م (العدد: ألف رأس)
الجدول رقم (2-6): تطور أعداد الأغنام في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2003م (العدد: ألف رأس)
الجدول رقم (2-7): تطور أعداد الماعز في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2003م (العدد: ألف رأس)
الجدول رقم (2-6): تطور أعداد الأغنام في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2003م (العدد: ألف رأس)
الجدول رقم (2-7): تطور أعداد الماعز في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2003م (العدد: ألف رأس)
الجدول رقم (2-6): تطور أعداد الأغنام في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2003م (العدد: ألف رأس)
الجدول رقم (2-7): تطور أعداد الماعز في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2003م (العدد: ألف رأس)
الجدول رقم (2-8): تطور أعداد الإبل في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2003م (ألف رأس)
الجدول رقم (2-9): التوزيع النسبي للحيوانات الحلوب وفقاً لنظام الإنتاج في سوريا.
الجدول رقم (2-10): تطور أعداد مزارع الأبقار في الجزائر للفترة 1998-2000.
الجدول رقم (2-11): إنتاج الألبان في الوطن العربي والعالم عامي 2001 ، 2002م (الإنتاج: ألف طن)
الجدول رقم (2-12): إنتاج لبن الأبقار في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2003م (الإنتاج: ألف طن)
الجدول رقم (2-13): إنتاج لبن الجاموس في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2003م (الإنتاج: ألف طن)
الجدول رقم (2-14) : إنتاج لبن الأغنام والماعز في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2003م (الإنتاج: ألف طن). 
الجدول رقم (2-15) : إنتاج لبن الإبل في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2003م (الإنتاج: ألف طن) 
الجدول رقم (2-16) : كميات المياه المتاحة والمستخدمة في الوطن العربي (مليار متر مكعب)
الجدول رقم (2-17) : مقارنة بين الكفاءة الإنتاجية لأبقار اللبن في بعض الدول العربية وبعض الدول الأجنبية في عامي 2001 ، 2002.
الجدول رقم (2-18): مقارنة بين إحصائيات وزارة الزراعة المصرية والمنظمة العربية للتنمية الزراعية ومنظمة الأغذية والزراعة للإنتاج الحيواني في مصر عامي 2000، 2001م.
الجدول رقم (2-19 ) : مقارنة بين الصفات الشكلية لأقسام الجاموس المصرى
الجدول رقم (2- 20): مقارنة بين الصفات الإنتاجية للأبقار المصرية والجاموس المصرى
الجدول رقم (2-21 ): مقارنة بين سلالات الأغنام المصرية
الجدول رقم (2-22 ): مقارنة بين الصفات الشكلية والإنتاجية والتناسلية لسلالات الماعز المصرية
الجدول رقم (2-23 ): مقارنة بين الصفات الشكلية والإنتاجية لسلالات الماعز الأجنبية التى دخلت مصر 
الجدول رقم (2- 24) : مساحة المراعي وإنتاج الأعلاف الخضراء بالوطن العربي عام 2001
الجدول رقم (2- 25): التغيرات التركيبية في مكونات اللبن المصاحبة لزيادة العد الخلوى
الجدول رقم (2-26): أمثلة عن إصابات حديثة بمرض البروسيلا في الإنسان بالوطن العربي تم التبليغ عنها للمكتب الدولي للأوبئة الحيوانية.


جداول الفصل الثالث

الجدول رقم (3-1): أنواع النباتات والأعشاب التي تكسب نكهات وروائح غير مرغوبة للبن
الجدول رقم (3-2): مدى انتشار بعض الأمراض عن طريق اللبن في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في الفترة من عامي 1923-1941م.
الجدول رقم (3-3) : مدى انتشار بعض الأمراض عن طريق استهلاك المنتجات اللبنية الملوثة وذلك في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في الفترة بين عامي 1951-1954م
الجدول رقم (3-4): العدد السنوي للوفيات في الولايات المتحدة نتيجة لإصابتهم بأمراض مرتبطة بتناول اللبن ومنتجات الألبان.
الجدول رقم (3-5): نسب الدهن و المواد الصلبة اللادهنية و الكلية باللبن و المحددة بالمواصفات المصرية.
الجدول رقم (3-6) : يوضح بعض التغيرات الطبيعية والكيماوية لغش اللبن.

جداول الفصل الرابع

الجدول رقم (4-1) الجودة الميكروبية لمسحوق Hannilase
جدول رقم (4-2): تركيز نتروجين بروتين الشرش (ملجم/100جم) في بعض أنواع الألبان الكاملة الدسم
الجدول رقم (4-3): كميات الجبن المصنعة (جميع الأنواع) بالوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1989-2002 مقارنة ببعض الدول الأوروبية. (الإنتاج: ألف طن).
جدول رقم ( 4-4) :- تركيب لبن السرسوب في الأبقار.
جدول رقم (4-5): التركيب النسبي للبن (بقري ) والجبن الطري والجبن الجاف المصنع منه (جم / 1000 جم).
جدول رقم (4-6): مواصفات أنواع الجبن المختلفة.
الجدول رقم (4-7): كميات الزبد والسمن المصنعة بالوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1989-2002 مقارنة ببعض الدول الأوروبية (الإنتاج: ألف طن).
جدول رقم (4-8): التركيب الكيماوى لقشدة اللبن و قشدة الشرش (%).
جدول رقم (4-9): الريع الناتج لكلاً من القشدة والزبد.
جدول رقم (4-10): توزيع الألبان المتخمرة في العالم.
جدول رقم (4-11): التركيب المثالى للمثلجات القشدية.
الجدول رقم (4- 12): التركيب العام للبن الماعز في العالم. 
الجدول رقم (4- 13): التركيب العام للبن الماعز في مصر. 
الجدول رقم (4-14) : قيمة الواردات من آلات صناعة الألبان خلال الفترة 1995-2002. (ألف دولار أمريكي).
الجدول رقم (4-15): مصانع الألبان في السودان وطاقتها التصنيعية والتشغيلية (طن في اليوم).
الجدول رقم (4-16): معامل القطاع الخاص المرخصة رسمياً وطاقتها التصنيعية في سوريا.

جداول الفصل الخامس

الجدول رقم (5-1): مقارنة بين التركيب الكيماوى للبن الأم الطبيعي واللبن الصناعي.
الجدول رقم (5-2): كمية المتاح للاستهلاك من الألبان ومنتجاتها في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1991-2002 (الكمية: ألف طن)
الجدول رقم (5-3): متوسط نصيب الفرد من المتاح للاستهلاك من الألبان ومنتجاتها في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1991-2002 (كجم).
الجدول رقم (5-4): تطور أعداد السكان بالوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1990-2001 (ألف).
الجدول رقم (5-5): متوسط نصيب الفرد من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي والناتج الزراعي في أقاليم الوطن العربي والعالم خلال الفترة 2000 - 2002 (دولار/ العام).
الجدول رقم (5-6): متوسط نصيب الفرد اليومي من السعرات الحرارية والبروتين و الدهون في الوطن العربي والعالم خلال عامي 2000 – 2001.
الجدول رقم (5-7): متوسط نصيب الفرد من السعرات الحرارية والبروتين والدهون في الوطن العربي عام 2001.
الجدول رقم (5-8): معدلات الاكتفاء الذاتي من مصادر البروتين الحيواني في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1991-2002.
الجدول رقم (5-9): نسب الاكتفاء الذاتي من الألبان ومنتجاتها في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1991-2002م .
الجدول رقم (5-10) : كمية وقيمة الواردات من جملة الألبان ومنتجاتها في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2002م (في صورة لبن سائل) 
الجدول رقم (5-11): كمية وقيمة الواردات من مسحوق اللبن والقشدة في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2002م.
الجدول رقم (5-12): كمية وقيمة الواردات من الجبن في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2002
الجدول رقم (5-13): كمية وقيمة الواردات من اللبن المركز أو المكثف في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2002م
الجدول رقم (5-14): كمية وقيمة الواردات من الزبد والسمن في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2002م
الجدول رقم (5-15): كمية وقيمة الواردات من اللبن الطازج في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2002م
الجدول رقم (5-16): كمية وقيمة الواردات من القشدة في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2002م
الجدول رقم (5-17): كمية وقيمة الصادرات من جملة الألبان ومنتجاتها في الوطن العربي خلال الفترة 1995-2002م.
الجدول رقم (5-18): التجارة الخارجية البينية العربية للألبان ومنتجاتها عام 2001.

جداول الفصل السادس

الجدول رقم (6-1): الأرقام القياسية لتكاليف إنتاج جرام بروتين حيواني في مصر.
الجدول رقم (6-2): تطور حجم القروض الممنوحة لقطاع الإنتاج الحيواني خلال الفترة 1991-2001. (مليون دولار أمريكي).
الجدول رقم (6-3): متوسطات بعض الصفات التناسلية والإنتاجية للجاموس المصري 
الجدول رقم (6-4): القيم الاسترشادية لمعدلات استهلاك المادة الجافة حسب وزن الحيوان ومعدل إنتاج اللبن.
الجدول رقم (6-5): التركيب الغذائي لبعض أنواع السيلاج.
الجدول رقم (6-6): بعض الإنزيمات ذات الأهمية بالنسبة لمواد العلف.
الجدول رقم (6-8): الكميات الموصى بها من العناصر المعدنية في علائق ماشية اللبن 
مراحل الحليب وباعتبار الوزن 636 كجم ونسبة دهن اللبن 4% .
الجدول رقم (6-8): الكميات الموصى بها من العناصر المعدنية في علائق ماشية اللبن.
الجدول رقم (6-9): متوسط كمية مسحوق الشرش المجفف واللاكتوز التي تم استيرادها في الفترة 2000-2003م في مصر.
جدول رقم (6-10):الحدود المسموح بها من أفلاتوكسين (B1) فى أعلاف الحيوان.


صور الفصل الثانى

صورة رقم (2-1): نماذج لحيوان اللبن فى الأبقار.
صورة رقم (2-2): نماذج لحيوان اللبن فى الجاموس.
صورة رقم (2-3): أنواع بعض الأغنام التى توجد بالوطن العربى.
صورة رقم (2-4): أنواع بعض الماعز التى توجد بالوطن العربى.
صورة رقم (2-5): بعض سلالات الإبل التى توجد بالوطن العربى.
صورة رقم (2-6): أعراض الإصابة بمرض الحمى القلاعية.
صورة رقم (2-7): ألتهاب الضرع فى الأبقار و الماعز و الإبل.
صورة رقم (2-8): أعراض الإصابة بالبروسيلا.
صورة رقم (2-9): بعض أعراض مرض السل.
صورة رقم (2-10): ماكينة حلب متنقلة للمزارع الصغيرة.

صور الفصل الرابع

صورة رقم (4-1): أشكال الفاج التى تهاجم بعض أنواع البكتريا المستخدمة فى الصناعات اللبنية المختلفة
صورة رقم (4-2): الأشكال المختلفة لعبوات اللبن المعقم.
صورة رقم (4-3): شكل عبوات البؤوطى مقارنة مع القوالب الخشبية.
صورة رقم (4-4): تعبئة خثرة الجبن القريش فى الحصيرة ثم تقطيع الجبن الناتج بعد تصفية الشرش.
صورة رقم (4-5) : جهاز الترشيح الفائق المستخدم فى صناعة الجبن.
صورة رقم (4-6) : الصوانى و بها جبن الترشيح الفائق بعد خروجها من الحضان.
صورة رقم (4-7) تقطيع الخثرة إلى مكعبات ثم تقليبها فى صناعة الجبن الراس.
الصورة رقم (4-8): المكبس و السكاكين الطولية و العرضية والقوالب و اليد الخشبية المستخدمة فى صناعة الجبن الراس بالمعامل البلدية.
صورة رقم (4-9): الأنتفاخ المبكر (أعلى) و الأنتفاخ المتأخر (أسفل) مع تشقق أقراص جبن الأمينتال السويسرى
صورة رقم (4-10) : جهاز عجن الخثرة فى نظام التشغيل المستمر لإنتاج جبن Pasta Filata.
صورة رقم (4-11): بعض أنواع الجبن السورية.
صورة رقم (4-12): فراز لبن عادى.
صورة رقم (4- 13): بكتريا Lactobacillus dlbruckii ssp bulgaricus (ذات الشكل العصوى) و بكتريا Streptococcus saliverius var thermophilus (ذات الشكل الكروى) المستخدمة فى صناعة الزبادى.
صورة رقم (4- 14): الحضانات المستخدمة فى إنتاج الزبادى فى المعامل البلدية.
صورة رقم (4-15): بعض أنواع الجبن المصنع من لبن ماعز.
صورة رقم ( 4-16) بعض أنواع الجبن المصنعة من لبن الإبل.

صور الفصل الخامس

صورة رقم (5-1): سيادة الخميرة Candida albicans والتثبيط التام للبفيدو بكتيريا في أمعاء طفل بعد علاجه بالبنسلين لمدة 7 أيام.
صورة رقم (5-2): الميكروبات في أمعاء طفل بعد 3 أيام من انتهاء جرعة البنسلين وتناوله لبن يحتوي على البفيدو بكتيريا.
صورة رقم (5-3): للميكروبات في أمعاء طفل بعد 7 أيام من انتهاء جرعة البنسلين وتناوله لبن يحتوي على البفيدو بكتيريا.
صورة رقم (5-4): بيع الألبان الخام للمستهلك بالطرق التقليدية.


أشكال الفصل الثالث
الشكل رقم (3-1): المسارات التسويقية الرئيسية للألبان ومنتجاتها في الوطن العربي.
الشكل رقم (3-2): القنوات التسويقية للألبان ومنتجاتها في السودان.
الشكل رقم (3-3): المسالك التسويقية للبن الخام في مصر.
الشكل رقم (3-4): المسارات التسويقية للألبان في المغرب.

أشكال الفصل الرابع

الشكل رقم (4-1): إنتاج لبنUHT بأستخدام التسخين بواسطة حقن البخار المباشر مع ألواح التبادل الحرارى.
الشكل رقم (4-2): نظام إنتاج لبن UHT بالتسخين الغير مباشر بواسطة المبادلات الحرارية ذات السطح المكشوط.
الشكل رقم (4-3): معقم الزجاجات الرأسى الهيدروستاتيكى المستمر.
الشكل رقم (4-4): معقم زجاجات أفقى و بأستخدام ضغط إيجابى (خليط هواء/ بخار).
الشكل رقم (4-5): خطوات صناعة الجبن النصف جافة و الجافة.
الشكل رقم (4-6) : الأساس النظرى للترشيح بالأغشية.
الشكل رقم (4-7): صناعة جبن الموزاريلا و جبن البيتزا منخفض الرطوبة.
الشكل رقم (4-8):خطوات صناعة جبن الموزاريلا الطازجة الإيطالية.
الشكل رقم (4-9): الإنتاج الآلى المستمر لجبن الموزاريلا.
الشكل رقم (4-10): قطاع عرضى فى مخروط لفراز حديث.
الشكل رقم (4-11): قطاع عرضى فى فراز حديث.
الشكل رقم (4- 12): الخطوات الرئيسية لإنتاج الزبد بطريقة الدفعات و الطريقة المستمرة.
الشكل رقم (4-13): ماكينة تصنيع الزبد بالطريقة المستمرة.
الشكل رقم (4-14): المعاملات الأولية العامة لمنتجات الألبان المتخمرة.
الشكل رقم (4-15): خط إنتاج الزبادى بالإضافات المختلفة ( مثل الفواكة).
الشكل رقم (4-16) : خط إنتاج الزبادى العادى.
الشكل رقم (4-17): خطوات صناعة المثلجات القشدية.
الشكل رقم (4-18): خط إنتاج اللبن المكثف الغير محلى.
الشكل رقم (4-19): مجفف رزاز تقليدى (تجفيف مرحلة واحدة ) بأستخدام حجرة مخروطية.
الشكل رقم (4-20): مجفف رزاز بأستخدام جهاز تغذية آلى (تجفيف مرحلتان).
الشكل رقم (4-21): مجفف رزاز بأستخدام نظام تجفيف ثلاثة مراحل.
الشكل رقم (4-22): خطوات صناعة المنتجات اللبنية المختلفة من اللبن الكامل الدسم.

أشكال الفصل السادس

الشكل رقم (6-1): المداخل الرئيسية لتحسين الإنتاج الحيوانى من خلال نقل المورثات بين الأنواع.
الشكل رقم (6-2) : تقسيم المحفزات.
الشكل رقم (6-3): مقترحات استراتيجية لتنمية وتطوير إنتاج الألبان في الوطن العربي.
الشكل رقم (6-4): تحضير المترسبات المترافقة (الكازين ومرافقاته) صناعيا.
الشكل رقم (6-5): طرق تحضير ألفا لاكتالبيومين وبيتا لاكتوجلوبيولين.
الشكل رقم (6-6): القيمة المضافة للشرش.
الشكل رقم (6-7): مسارات تسويق الألبان ومنتجاتها في إطار مقترحات التنمية والتطوير.
الشكل رقم (6-8) وسائل وآليات مواجهة معوقات تنمية قطاع إنتاج وتصنيع واستهلاك الألبان في الوطن العربي. 
الشكل رقم (6-9) أثنى عشر وصيه يجب أن يأخذ بها أي مستثمر قبل البدء في مشروعه.


----------



## amir00007 (20 مايو 2009)

_اريد معادلة تصفية المياه من الرصاص و الزئبق_


----------



## خطييير (23 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:20:


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (31 يوليو 2009)

كتب رائع 
مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## شهبندر (29 أغسطس 2009)

*جرب هذا*

كتاب يمكن أن يساعدك

http://uploading.com/files/JTP1NE3B/ManYoFeMiwile0813823048.rar.html
حظ سعيد :34:


----------



## مروان قلانزى (1 يوليو 2011)

سلام
كم مجهزه للمشروع نقود حتى اصمملك مصنع على على قد الفلوس
والمساحه الموجوده عندك


----------



## aboahmad3 (9 يوليو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً ولكن كيف نحصل على هذا الكتاب


----------

